# universal healthcare 2015 - what would happens Private Insurance?



## nuttlys (29 Nov 2012)

OK say, *if* universal healthcare actually arrives in 2015 what would happen to the current "Private Health Insurance" market? Would prices rise? would insurance companies go out of business?


----------



## STEINER (29 Nov 2012)

Maybe subscribers to private insurance won't get treated in a public hospital. That would mean less busy public wards but no private income for the public hospitals.

I can't see the insurers going bust.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Nov 2012)

I don't know if the proposals are published yet, but in other countries, a number of providers are licensed to provide health insurance. I presume the existing players would be allowed to continue providing it. 

Presumably if someone is on social welfare, they pay 8% of their income, and the state pays the balance. 

Brendan


----------

